# Taarup 204 disc mower



## Mf65 (Oct 3, 2018)

Oil leak from outer disc.Im down here in oz, and have picked up a taarup 204 disc mower. Can anyone tell me where to get a repair manual with cutter bar overhaul. I have owner manual with diagrams and spare part nos.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

No repair manual exists. What you already have is all there is. It contains basic information. Just follow your nose to pull it apart. If you remove the disc I think you can then remove the bearing housing. To do anything with the intermediate gears you have to dismantle the whole cutterbar.

Where in Victoria are you?

Roger


----------



## Mf65 (Oct 3, 2018)

Ya thanks that's what I thought. Unfortunately it appears the housing is bolted internally and thus will require dismantle which I'll do over the next few days. I'm in flowerdale vic , on the king parrot creek.thanks for the input


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

That's a nice part of the state but a fair way from me. I'm guessing you still have a little time before you need to start mowing.

I'm basing my comments on the manual for my 305, which I think has the same cutterbar design.

Gendore in Tooradin might be able to help you, they used to be the importers. And John Madsen in Mortlake knows a lot about them but is retired now.

I'm trying to get some parts (drive coupling and flange) for my 305. Not available in Australia, but can be ordered for $2500! I can get generic parts for about $500.

Cheers,

Roger


----------



## Mf65 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks Roger,
I've contacted gendore, am awaiting call back.

It appears to me the bearing housing is screwed to the upper bar half from the inside?.

Where ru at?
Assumed u were nth America.

Cheers

Rob (First time I've used a forum)


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello Rob,

Yes, you are right. I have just had another look at my 305 manual and the housings are screwed on from the inside.

Most people here are in North America, but there are a few Aussies. I am near Warrnambool, which should be given as my location in the left side of my posts.

Cheers,

Roger


----------



## Mf65 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi Roger,

I was using mobile version but have changed now.

Am continuing to assess options, long o-ring(3500×6mm not available,And bolts on front skids r worn down and will require cutting.

I see that the top bearing must be broken?as middle section spins freely so I might try to drill into it and pull it out with heat, if others including yourself thing it might work, prob no harm in trying.

Cheers rob


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello Rob,

You can buy o-ring material in bulk (like a long sausage) and join it.

I can't advise you on the feasibility of your bearing plan, but if you call John Madsen in Mortlake he might be able to advise you. I'll send you his number privately.

Cheers,

Roger


----------



## Mf65 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello Roger,

Sorry been away on biz.

I'll post my ph.no. if u want to txt me John's ph. No?.

0432459240

Cheers 
Rob


----------



## Bf456 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi
If its real old it could have a kuhn cutter bar in it. Nh462 gdm600 jd240 unsure if tarrup bought and used their bar too.
I rebuilt a nh462 this year. O ring is 6mm round i found 1 but could have just used 6mm o ring and locktite as thats what was in the parts bag.


----------



## Mf65 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks from comparison photo it is a nh462 bar. Do you know if parts are available?


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello Rob,

I have been away too. Did you receive my private message with John's number? You can look him up in the phone book anyway. 114 Boorook St. I did call in to see him yesterday but he was not home.

My understanding is in the early days everyone except for Taarup used Kuhn's cutterbar. Taarup used their own cutterbar and their own round disc design. The 204 and earlier TS1650 were similar bolt-together cutterbar designs, and they changed it for the 224 and subsequent series to the sealed design. I had a TS1650 for many years and never had to touch the cutterbar and it was still working well when I sold it a couple of years ago.

Roger


----------



## Mf65 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello Roger

A gentleman from Bacchus marsh tells me all manufacturers used Kuhn cutterbars for 10 years as they had the patent.

I've spoken to a Kuhn dealer in sunshine and he thinks the 204 used their bar.

I've taken the bar apart and replaced some bearings and oil seals. Looks good inside bar otherwise. Just trying to source correct long o - ring before reassembly.

rob


----------



## Mf65 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello Roger

I didn't get that message with that oh. No.. but will look up.( previous post was prob from him)

Thanks Rob


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello Rob,

I went through Mortlake again this evening and had a long chat with John.

Turns out we are both right on the cutterbar origins. The original Taarup TS 1650 in the 1970s had a bolted cutterbar designed by Taarup. I had one and it was bulletproof. I sold it only a couple of years ago, still working fine. The later 204 from the early-to-mid 1980s used a Kuhn bolted cutterbar. Then starting from the 224 Taarup used its own welded cutterbar.

John said if you have a 204 cutterbar apart it is wise to replace the plastic bushes on the bolts holding the idler gears. He also said to buy the o-ring material in bulk from a bearing supplier, cut it to length (a little short so it stretches a bit) with a razor blade and join it with superglue (I use Loctite 406 for superglue applications). He did say he has seen people spread plenty of silastic on the existing o-ring and put it back. The key to longevity on those mowers is to keep the bolts tight and the oil up to level.

Cheers,

Roger


----------



## Mf65 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi Roger,
Thanks for additional info. Have sourced oring from Tony at Western Farm Services $48.00(professionally joined). I'll try to get the plastic bushes if I have time. Old ones show no wear though?. Odd thing about this repair, some parts differ from the schematic in the manual I've got, oring between bearing housing and upper bar half(75x3 not 85x3 as stated,And housed bearings 2 6206 bearings not 1 6206 and 1 6306 as shown in manual. Just odd, I know the manual isn't the one that came with machine but should be same according to Tony. Probable answer is several manufacturers used initial design,occasionally modifying?

Cheers Rob


----------

